# Anyone attending "The Irish Entrepreneur Superconference"?



## ivorystraws (20 Jan 2010)

Hi,

I'm going to the Irish Entrepreneur Superconference. I was just wondering whether anyone from here will be going or has gone in the past or has thoughts on it? 

Thanks!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Jan 2010)

*Re: Attending "The Irish Entrepreneur Superconference" on 05th - 07th February 2010?*

1) Has the conference been held before? 
2) Who is organising it? 
3) Who is speaking at it? 
4) Where are you getting your blurb from? 

Please confirm that you have no involvement with the conference organisers.


----------



## ivorystraws (20 Jan 2010)

*Re: Attending "The Irish Entrepreneur Superconference" on 05th - 07th February 2010?*



Brendan said:


> 1) Has the conference been held before?
> 2) Who is organising it?
> 3) Who is speaking at it?
> 4) Where are you getting your blurb from?
> ...



OK, I'll impart all the information I have on the event for all the sceptics out there:
Firstly, it's fairly easy to simply google "entrepreneur superconference" and it'll return a fair few blurbs so trawl through them at will. I became aware of the event after seeing an advertisement for it in Eddie Hobbs's "You and Your Money" Magazine (page 42).

Gary McGeown, co-owner of "Life Lasting Success" is organising it as far as I'm aware (well that's who I've been in contact with and who's been emailing me ever since registration).

Once you manage to google it, the results will detail the speakers as follows;



Tony Robbins son - Jairek Robbins, personal transformation expert,
Greg Secker - UK stock trading guru,
Sean Gallagher - star of The Dragons Den, and top Irish entrepreneur,
Donna Kennedy - Irish Author & Entrepreneur
Chris Guerriero - the guy who will help you create an automatic bestseller,
Stevey McGeown - Irelands top Results Coach,
Tracy Repcuk - leading female entrepreneur
Pat Slattery - the Irish Millionaire Mentor
Jason Osborn - Mr. Article Marketer, Internet Marketing Traffic genius
Owen O'Malley - Irish Stock System Guru
Anthony McCarthy - The Irish Marketer, home grown Irish online marketing expert
Tim Paulson - co-creator of the world best selling marketing program "Piranha Marketing"
Debbie Allen - known as the Sales Queen

That's all the questions answered (phewy). I didn't expect such interrogation after being a contributing member of this forum for the last few years! I just wanted the same responses as I get to every other question I've asked on this forum over the years i.e. people's thoughts, experiences, whether they have attended before, what it's like ...etc.

I've no affiliation either directly or indirectly with this event. The link given on Eddie Hobbs's magazine is: here Anything else?


----------



## enoxy (20 Jan 2010)

*Re: Attending "The Irish Entrepreneur Superconference" on 05th - 07th February 2010?*

You would need to *pay me* well in excess of €38.50 to sit through that lot of 'get rich quick' purveyors of nonsense. And even more to sit in the Red Cow Hotel for 3 days!! 

I think original poster is being a bit sensitive in his response to Brendan's question - his post at the top looks to me like a not too subtle plug for the event.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Jan 2010)

*Re: Attending "The Irish Entrepreneur Superconference" on 05th - 07th February 2010?*



enoxy said:


> You would need to *pay me* well in excess of €38.50 to sit through that lot of 'get rich quick' purveyors of nonsense. And even more to sit in the Red Cow Hotel for 3 days!!



+1 



> I think original poster is being a bit sensitive in his response to Brendan's question - his post at the top looks to me like a not too subtle plug for the event.



That's what I thought too, but then when he posted the list of speakers, he is obviously trying to put us off attending.


----------



## ivorystraws (21 Jan 2010)

*Re: Attending "The Irish Entrepreneur Superconference" on 05th - 07th February 2010?*



Brendan said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too, but then when he posted the list of speakers, he is obviously trying to put us off attending.



I'm not too pushed about the speakers (especially not the Irish ones) and I do agree there will be loads of "get rich quick" schemes on show (if the emails after registration are anything to go by) but I know there are a few on here who are online entrepreneurs and may be going. That's who I'd like to meet and speak to.

I do have to admit, the first post does look like a plug but I can assure you it's not and anyway, I can easily change it.


----------



## ivorystraws (21 Jan 2010)

*Re: Attending "The Irish Entrepreneur Superconference" on 05th - 07th February 2010?*



ivorystraws said:


> I'm not too pushed about the speakers (especially not the Irish ones) and I do agree there will be loads of "get rich quick" schemes on show (if the emails after registration are anything to go by) but I know there are a few on here who are online entrepreneurs and may be going. That's who I'd like to meet and speak to.
> 
> I do have to admit, the first post does look like a plug but I can assure you it's not and anyway, I can easily change it.



Tony Robbins makes approximately $300 million annually!


----------



## Latrade (21 Jan 2010)

I never realised Ireland was home to so many Gurus and Mentors.


----------



## patftrears (21 Jan 2010)

*Re: Attending "The Irish Entrepreneur Superconference" on 05th - 07th February 2010?*



ivorystraws said:


> Tony Robbins makes approximately $300 million annually!


What has that got to do with the conference ?

These things can be an entertaining day out. Like a trip to the circus. They have virtually no business benefits.


----------



## ivorystraws (21 Jan 2010)

*Re: Attending "The Irish Entrepreneur Superconference" on 05th - 07th February 2010?*



patftrears said:


> What has that got to do with the conference ?


 
It was directed at the comment made about the speakers being rubbish. They may all be crap speakers but sure beats listening to any "so-called" financial experts out there on how to "invest wisely and build wealth" (as a lot of people have discovered to their detrement over the last few years). 

You're right, these things can be an entertaining day out although a trip to the dail would be more entertaining or listening to any of the bankers/financial experts speak or enduring advice from non-business people who have never taken a risk in their life! They all have virtually no business benefits right now.


----------



## ivorystraws (21 Jan 2010)

Latrade said:


> I never realised Ireland was home to so many Gurus and Mentors.


 
I'd say there's no end to the type of characters Ireland is home to. You don't have to read or listen to any media blurbs to know that


----------



## NorfBank (21 Jan 2010)

*Re: Attending "The Irish Entrepreneur Superconference" on 05th - 07th February 2010?*



ivorystraws said:


> Tony Robbins makes approximately $300 million annually!





ivorystraws said:


> Tony Robbins son - Jairek Robbins, personal transformation expert



George Best was a world class footballer, his son Calum - not really as good.


----------



## galwegian44 (21 Jan 2010)

*Re: Attending "The Irish Entrepreneur Superconference" on 05th - 07th February 2010?*

But he's not scheduled to speak at the conference 

Not giving you a hard time Ivory, I didn't see anything wrong with the original post myself and and as you said you are a regular contributor.

The online marketing could be quite interesting.

Enjoy.



ivorystraws said:


> Tony Robbins makes approximately $300 million annually!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Jan 2010)

*Re: Attending "The Irish Entrepreneur Superconference" on 05th - 07th February 2010?*



galwegian44 said:


> Not giving you a hard time Ivory, I didn't see anything wrong with the original post myself and and as you said you are a regular contributor.



Did you see the original post before Ivory edited it? 

As Ivory said before he edited it:


> I do have to admit, the first post does look like a plug but I can assure you it's not and anyway, I can easily change it.


----------



## ivorystraws (21 Jan 2010)

*Re: Attending "The Irish Entrepreneur Superconference" on 05th - 07th February 2010?*



galwegian44 said:


> But he's not scheduled to speak at the conference
> 
> Not giving you a hard time Ivory, I didn't see anything wrong with the original post myself and and as you said you are a regular contributor.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Galwegian, nice to get some support.

Maybe I'm biased about this conference since I have a background and experience in the online entrepreneurial area but I honestly thought that there would be loads of eBusiness owners out there who would have heard of this or perhaps have previously attended. 
 I personally think it will be beneficial and anyway, Gary McGeown assures me that there's a Money Back Guarantee, where if I'm not satisified or unhappy with the event, I can come to him at any time during the event, and they'll write me a cheque if you're not happy with the event.... but that's a spiel any business owner should spout out to their potential customers, especially in these times  

There are always the Commentators, Spectators and Players in business.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Jan 2010)

> I personally think it will be beneficial and anyway, Gary McGeown assures me that there's a Money Back Guarantee, where if I'm not satisified or unhappy with the event, I can come to him at any time during the event, and they'll write me a cheque



But have you not got free tickets? Do you get the money back anyway even if you did not pay for them? 

I might go so just to get the money. 

Brendan


----------



## galwegian44 (21 Jan 2010)

*Re: Attending "The Irish Entrepreneur Superconference" on 05th - 07th February 2010?*

Brendan, I did see that the post was edited to "add a question mark" but assumed no alteration to the content. Is there a way to see the original post?

Anyway, for €38.50 it could be a good day out, if only to have a good laugh and maybe strike gold with one of the speakers. You might want to do some research on the speakers Ivory beforehand and determine the areas you should focus on. If you do decide to go please let us know how you got on and if you were impressed by any of the presenters.

All the best.



Brendan said:


> Did you see the original post before Ivory edited it?
> 
> As Ivory said before he edited it:


----------



## ivorystraws (21 Jan 2010)

*Re: Attending "The Irish Entrepreneur Superconference" on 05th - 07th February 2010?*



galwegian44 said:


> Brendan, I did see that the post was edited to "add a question mark" but assumed no alteration to the content. Is there a way to see the original post?
> 
> Anyway, for €38.50 it could be a good day out, if only to have a good laugh and maybe strike gold with one of the speakers. You might want to do some research on the speakers Ivory beforehand and determine the areas you should focus on. If you do decide to go please let us know how you got on and if you were impressed by any of the presenters.
> 
> All the best.


 
I edited the post a few times, initially to add in a question mark and subsequently so there would be less for the sceptics, naysayers, bah-humbuggers etc to moan about. I basically cut and pasted it from an email which I had already sent to friends of mine who I knew would be interested in attending and are going. 

I can PM you or email you with that email if you want and with my thoughts on the conference after I attend it (I'm definitely going) because there's hardly any point posting it here if nobody is interested. Let me know anyway.

Cheers!


----------



## fmc (22 Jan 2010)

will probably try to get to it. not exactly a huge outlay and yu neve know who you may meet there, not on about the speakers but other people attending.


----------



## sinbadsailor (22 Jan 2010)

Well with a nation as ****ed off and underappreciated as we are, anyone who shows any sort of light at the end of the tunnel will be welcomed with open arms. And there are plenty who know how to capitalise on people 'looking for an out'.

As for the info that will be presented, there will more than likely be a few gems in there but for the most part it could well be "give me your money and I'll show you the tricks to beat/earn this/that/the other", all of which are well documented on the web if you research your given enterprise

Just my 2 cents


----------



## decka (8 Feb 2010)

I attended the same type conference with these "Gurus" and it was called "Millionaire Boot Camp" It was organised by the same people.
My advice is to stay away and run a million miles from it. In my opinion I felt it was a complete scam. These gurus wanted nothing more than for us to sign up for their _follow on courses_ at HUGE expense ranging from €1,000 up to €20,000. I foolishly was sucked into one of these and attended the follow on course only for them to try and sucker you into paying even more for another essential follow on course at even more money in order for you to learn the real secrets.......
Once you pay your entrance fee they immediately send you a mail telling you that you are an affiliate and if you get people to sign up and attend they will give you their ticket price as commission!! Why on earth would they give it away and also offer free tickets unless this was the bait to suck you in like I was.
They are very professional at selling these follow on courses with the used car salesman approach of " only 10 places left.......only nine places left.......only 8 places left" until there is nearly a stampede as people feel they are missing out on something and rush to another room to sign up.
I paid by credit card for this follow on course and the visa receipt was from a car park in Northern Ireland!!!!!!! When I got home I googled the "GURU" I had paid for and was disgusted to read the bad press he got. I called my bank to cancel the payment but because I had paid by chip and pin it couldn’t be cancelled.
PLEASE BE VERY WARY as people are very very vulnerable at the moment.


----------



## ivorystraws (8 Feb 2010)

I attended the event this weekend and I really did enjoy it plus I got to speak to some of the other attendees which was the most important thing for me. The days were long, the schedule was tight and always ran over. I am surprised to admit that I found Sean Gallagher's talk really inspiring and I did enjoy Pat Slattery's talk also. I did not buy or sign-up for anything over the 3 days.

There were 13 speakers over the 3 days, with a few Irish Speakers. Apart from Sean and Pat, there were two Internet Marketers from Galway, one from Cork and an SEO specialist from Northern Ireland along with a business coach the founder of [broken link removed] (from Donegal) and Marie O'Riordan (forget offhand where in Ireland she's from). They did give some practical tools, hints and tips about growing online traffic, online marketing, generating leads and sales online. I got what I wanted out of it so I'm happy. However, I didn't find Jairek Robbins presentation/talk awe-inspiring and I did think that some of the American speakers presentations were a bit cheesy.


----------

